# More Citizen Star Wars Watches, Because May The 4th Be With You



## KOwatch

I wouldn't wear star wars themed watches, but I like the classic Citizen ana-digis, and I like these. They have enough themed content to be relevant for the fan, but subtle enough (thankfully no logo!) to not look ridiculous. It would be easy to miss the theme if you didn't know, and that's a good thing. Well done.


----------



## TaxMan

$350 for the X-wing and $375 for the Trench Run. 😳


----------



## NatsuDragneel

There is so much Star Wars merchandise and lots of different versions, but these are cool. I like how they went with the old analog digital look, which I guess kinda looks like it belongs in the Star Wars world.


----------



## Room237

I actually like the Invicta Star Wars watches better. At least you can see the Star Wars theme on them.


----------



## nonfatproduct

These have such an awesome vintage 70’s feel and evoke an immediate Star Wars emotional response. I have a feeling one of these is going to end up in my collection!


----------



## Dean Learner

The C3PO one is amazing but the prices are way too steep for what they are.


----------



## dd_tam

The ana-digi-temps are great but dang hard to find, especially that special collab with beams. Think I'll stick to the casios.


----------



## RoRoPa

I actually kind of dig these. I’m a total Star Wars fan boy from the start, for sure. But most Star Wars themed watches have been of little interest to me in the past. Didn’t really dig the analog Citizens. They seemed fun, but not something I would wear. But the ani/digis are super fun. I might hold out for that Boba Fett. I remember collecting proofs of purchases from Kenner action figures to send away for the Boba Fett action figure before Empire hit. The watch is a semi subtle piece of double nerd-dom that I find appealing.


----------



## Bradley_RTR

I'm a member of the 501st Legion, but these do not appeal to me. For at least one of these, they should have tried printing a screenshot, say of Stormtroopers storming the Tantive IV hallway or Princess Leia with R2.


----------



## Saswatch

JustinMFrost said:


> View attachment 15864319


The C3P0 watch is amazingly done.
All the others have too much cheesiness going on with the little tack-on xwings and tie fighters.


----------



## joedigital

They are really good looking watches (Vader, Rebel Pilot and C3P0 are by far the best) but the price is a bit high  $525 and $550 CAD plus the taxes etc...


----------



## Colonel_Sanders

Really good looking watches. Though I probably wouldn't go for starwars


----------



## sethharpster

They look awesome, especially as a fan, but too much for me. A buddy of mine however, can't wait to get his hands on one. Different strokes some say...


----------



## 3-1-1

I dig the milennium falcon themed one.


----------



## justinloos88

Those are fun looking!


----------



## Chris Hughes

Saswatch said:


> The C3P0 watch is amazingly done.
> All the others have too much cheesiness going on with the little tack-on xwings and tie fighters.


The 3PO is the winner in my opinion. It looks the most ‘70s, has the most subtle Star Wars references of the batch and just looks retro cool in gold. I was 12 when the original Star Wars came out. Since then I haven’t seen a single Star Wars tie-in watch that I liked… until now. I just bought the C-3PO edition direct from Citizen. They’re on sale for $300, which seems crazy high for this watch… but they’re already going for over $700 on eBay, so I guess there’s demand.


----------



## Smaug

(bump)
I just read that the temperature readout is only in °C. Between that and the pricing, they pretty much threw away all US sales.


----------



## Joker0918

Nice


----------



## NWD

lol, these are cool. They hit my joy buttons, hence the lol, like a tickle kind of lol. Time to get out the old Star Wars toys.


----------



## Jonathan T

Cool!


----------



## peterc4500

I think the C-3PO version is the only one that is instantly recognizable from a distance. Probably the best of the bunch, just not sure I'd pay that type of money for them.


----------



## Uazhunter

C-3PO is beautiful, but $300...


----------



## LuxuryConnect

I love the gold one. All of these are attention grabbers. Def eye catching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES

These are really eye catching and unique!
Love these! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Fun looks, crackpipe pricing. In hand, these are sure to feel like $50 watches.


----------



## DanimalKingdom

Honestly the entire set looks pretty solid. Nowhere near as tacky as a Star Wars collaboration could've been.


----------



## AbeG

These are very cool I like the top 2 a lot


----------



## RHS

KOwatch said:


> I wouldn't wear star wars themed watches, but I like the classic Citizen ana-digis, and I like these. They have enough themed content to be relevant for the fan, but subtle enough (thankfully no logo!) to not look ridiculous. It would be easy to miss the theme if you didn't know, and that's a good thing. Well done.


Agree, cool design-


----------

